# Duocast 1590BBM build



## jcrhee (Apr 7, 2021)

Here's my Duocast build. I had the version 1 PCB so had to use a combo of solder lug and PCB lug pots to be able to use the Neve style knobs. 

I spray-painted it with RAF Blue-Gray -- although it looks more navy blue than gray to me. I found a laser name tag engraver off Etsy to do my custom label.

Other than that, a straightforward build with BC549C and GT2308 Germanium transistors.

Oh, I think I used too much hot glue on this one.


----------



## fig (Apr 7, 2021)

Very nice, very clean. How do you like the JST connectors? I've used them a few times.

How does it sound?


----------



## Harry Klippton (Apr 7, 2021)

I too like the connectors. I was thinking about trying that recently


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 7, 2021)

fig said:


> Very nice, very clean. How do you like the JST connectors? I've used them a few times.
> 
> How does it sound?


those are the molex connectors -- I used a right angle one for the DC and straight for the LEDs. Love them but take it with a grain of salt as some PCBs can't accommodate them. Small bear sells them. They even offer the cables that are pre-crimped.









						DC Power Connector
					

This is a Molex 50-37-5023 plug, pre-




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				











						Molex Plug- 2-Pin
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				











						Molex Header - 2-Pin Horizontal Mount
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				











						Molex Header - 2-Pin Vertical Mount
					

Small Bear Electronics DIY Parts




					smallbear-electronics.mybigcommerce.com
				






The Duocast sounds really good. I love the light fuzz that I dialed in for the standard mode. The extra gain boost is a tad sharp to my ears but it definitely cuts through the mix. I also noticed that the low-cut pot is very subtle with low gain. You have to crank up the gain for it to be noticeable.


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 9, 2021)

Another great build! This is next on my to do list and the enclosure arrived today. I’m going to use an engraved plastic name plate too. Looks awesome and very professional.


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2021)

Did you use the Rev 3 drill template in the PDF?   

Just curious if those knobs fit the spacing.


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 9, 2021)

JamieJ said:


> Another great build! This is next on my to do list and the enclosure arrived today. I’m going to use an engraved plastic name plate too. Looks awesome and very professional.


yeah I highly recommend it. Let me know if you need any Etsy shop recommendation. The guy I used is based in Canada but the dude was super responsive and nice. His price was also competitive.


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 9, 2021)

Robert said:


> Did you use the Rev 3 drill template in the PDF?
> 
> Just curious if those knobs fit the spacing.


I actually didn't use the Rev 3 drill template. I just mocked it out on Affinity designer and translated that to the enclosure.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 9, 2021)

This obviously is not scientific in the slightest, but it looks like rev3 would actually fit the Neve-style knobs:


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> This obviously is not scientific in the slightest, but it looks like rev3 would actually fit the Neve-style knobs:



It _should_, larger knobs was the reasoning for spacing the pots out further but I haven't had a chance to verify it against those particular knobs yet. 

I used the datasheet for those for the measurements though, so I certainly hope they fit.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 9, 2021)

@PedalPCB I have a spare board for the DuoCast, but there are no revision markings on the back, so I'm assuming I have rev1? Otherwise I could try building a new one with those knobs.


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 9, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> This obviously is not scientific in the slightest, but it looks like rev3 would actually fit the Neve-style knobs:
> 
> View attachment 10873


here's my affinity designer file for anyone that wants to compare or use.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 9, 2021)

Now I kinda want to order a couple of new boards to try it out.  😝 
@PedalPCB are new orders for this board guaranteed to get rev3?


----------



## Robert (Apr 9, 2021)

jcrhee said:


> here's my affinity designer file for anyone that wants to compare or use.



Excellent, very helpful.   Your pots are spaced approx 1.116", the rev 3 board is spaced 1.15", so that should do it.    



caiofilipini said:


> @PedalPCB are new orders for this board guaranteed to get rev3?



I'll double check for you in the morning, but I'm fairly certain all of the rev 2 boards are gone so all shipments would be rev 3.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 9, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## Robert (Apr 10, 2021)

caiofilipini said:


> Thanks!


Yep, all rev 3 now.


----------



## caiofilipini (Apr 10, 2021)

Robert said:


> Yep, all rev 3 now.



Great thanks for confirming! I'll place an order.


----------



## mikealbert (Apr 11, 2021)

Neve style knobs fit well with the rev 3 board and drill template.


----------



## JamieJ (Apr 12, 2021)

mikealbert said:


> Neve style knobs fit well with the rev 3 board and drill template.


Thanks for this. I’m about to build it with 1510 knobs. The Neve knobs look so much cooler.


----------



## dajones191 (Apr 18, 2021)

So did you replace the OC71 with a GT2308?


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 18, 2021)

dajones191 said:


> So did you replace the OC71 with a GT2308?


I did. Some users on this forum liked the sound of the GT2308 and PedalHacker had one available awhile back so went with it. I really like the sound, though after dialing in the trim to my taste. I did not audition others so take it with a grain of salt. Another user here: caiofilipini compared it to his real Hudson and said that they used a 2n404A instead of the OC71. I think as long as the HFE is low on these PNP transistors, it should be usable.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Apr 18, 2021)

jcrhee said:


> yeah I highly recommend it. Let me know if you need any Etsy shop recommendation. The guy I used is based in Canada but the dude was super responsive and nice. His price was also competitive.


Being in Canada, I'd be interested to have the shop details if you can shoot me a PM.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 22, 2021)

Never thought of doing the hot glue to keep the LEDs in place...


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 22, 2021)

beachbum said:


> Never thought of doing the hot glue to keep the LEDs in place...


Few caveats though, score the area around it so that the glue has something to hold onto and make sure the hot glue gun has a high heat mode. Some don't get hot enough.


----------



## beachbum (Apr 22, 2021)

I just have the kid's craft gun. I wonder if there's something else I can do? I'm using the metal bezels and they don't come with any fastening system


----------



## jcrhee (Apr 22, 2021)

beachbum said:


> I just have the kid's craft gun. I wonder if there's something else I can do? I'm using the metal bezels and they don't come with any fastening system


Usually, bezels have either a washer and nut or are friction-held. You may want to try some sort of rubber grommet/washer that fits the diameter of the bezel to hold it in place or try the kid's craft gun. If the craft gun doesn't work, you can always "peel" the hot glue residue off and try a different method.


----------

